
One dead in early morning shooting at Seattle Capitol Hill protest zone - ipsocannibal
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/one-dead-one-critical-in-early-morning-shooting-at-capitol-hill-protest-zone/
======
aaronbrethorst
Follow Justin Carder on Twitter for more details:
[https://twitter.com/jseattle](https://twitter.com/jseattle)

Justin is the publisher of
[https://www.capitolhillseattle.com](https://www.capitolhillseattle.com),
which has been the best source of news for Capitol Hill for over a decade.

------
lioeters
Without ad-blocker blocker:
[https://outline.com/RH7feg](https://outline.com/RH7feg)

------
RickJWagner
And the crowd _still_ opposed the cops?

This seems just plain crazy. I suppose it will take more violent deaths before
people begin to realize a giant block-party isn't a good model for government.

~~~
calciphus
Failing to be perfect is not the same as failing to be better.

Honest question: is this event statistically significantly out of line with
historic trends? Is it better or worse?

